# Billing for wound packing help



## asasands (Feb 23, 2012)

Can a surgeon bill for wound packing/changes in the office during the post-operative period?  To me it seems like it is above and beyond the typical post-operative care, especially for what you get reimbursed back for I&Ds anyways.  Also if we can charge, what CPT or E&M code should we be using?  Also, if we can charge, can we charge if only the nurse does it and the dr does not see the patient?

Thanks for any help.

Stacey


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Feb 25, 2012)

Seems to me that the answer to both of your questions is no.  Guess we're still out of luck.


----------

